# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  Σε τι θερμοκρασίες αντέχει το κοκατίλ??

## vikitaspaw

θα θελα να μαθω ποσα ανθεκτικα ειναι τα κοκατιλ σε κρυο κ σε ζεστη. στην πολη μου (λάρισα)εχουμε αρκετο κρυο το χειμωνα κ απιστευτη ζεστη το καλοκαιρι. είναι τώρα κατάλληλος ο καιρος για να τον εχω στη βεραντα ή εχει ακόμα κρυο?? το καλοκαιρι αντεχει θερμοκρασιες ανω των 40οc?? μετά το καλοκαίρι πότε περιπου να τον βάλω μέσα, δλδ ποσο κρυο αντεχει?? σκέφτομαι τουλαχιστον για οσο καιρο ο καιρος το επιτρεπει να τον εχω στο μπαλκονι. έχω πολλα φυτα, λουλουδια, ηλιάκο μπολικο κ φανταζομαι θα ναι πιο χαρουμενος εκει...ε τι λετε??

----------


## vagelis76

Το είδος αυτό το έχουν πολλά παιδιά και στη βεράντα Χειμώνα-Καλοκαίρι,αρκεί να το έχεις μόνιμα εκεί προστατευμένο από ρεύματα αέρα,δυνατό και συνεχόμενο ήλιο και να μη το βάζεις και το βγάζεις στο σπίτι.Δηλαδή αν αποφασίσεις να μείνει στη βεράντα θα πάρεις τα κατάλληλα μέτρα...τέντα(για ήλιο),ναύλον(για κρύο-αέρα) και θα το αφήσεις εκεί μόλις αρχίσει να ζεσταίνει ο καιρός.Και αυτό επειδή τώρα έχει συνηθίσει λογικά σε εσωτερικές θερμοκρασίες.Έτσι θα προετοιμαστεί και εκείνο μόνο του κατάλληλα για να αντέξει και να επιβιώσει στις εξωτερικές θερμοκρασίες.Οι εναλλαγές στις θερμοκρασίες είναι ότι χειρότερο για τα πουλιά.

***Αν παραμείνει όμως έξω και δεν έχει συχνή ανθρώπινη επαφή και εικόνα,η εξημέρωση του θα είναι πιο δύσκολη,αν σε ενδιαφέρει αυτό.

----------


## vikitaspaw

δλδ οταν θα θελω να το εκπαιδευσω, να ασχοληθω μαζι του κ να το βγαλω να πεταξει δε θα μπορω να το βαλω στο σπιτι, θα του φαινεται ξενος ο χωρος κ θα το τρομαξει??

----------


## Windsa

Από τη στιγμή που θέλεις να ασχοληθείς με τη εκπαίδευση του το πουλάκι δεν πρέπει να μένει μόνιμα στο μπαλκόνι. Αλλιώς δεν θα σε συνηθίσει ποτε και θα παραμενει άγριο. Πρέπει να σε δει συνεχώς στο δωμάτιο, να μάθει το χόρο και να συνηθίσει το περιβαλον και ανθρώπους γύρο. Μόνιμα στο μπαλκόνι τα πουλια αγριεύουν.

 Στο μπαλκόνι μόνιμα συνήθως κρατάμε τα πουλάκια αγρια για αναπαραγωγή (ζευγαράκια δηλαδή). 
Θα σου πρότεινα να το έχεις μέσα στο σπίτι το πουλάκι κι απλά το βγάζεις κάθε μέρα για 1-3 ώρες στο μπαλκόνι. Τα κοκατιλς αντέχουν κρύο μέχρι 10 βαθμούς, αρκεί να μη φυσάει πουθενά. Όταν κάνει ζεστη πρέπει να υπάρχει συνεχεια στο κλουβί δοχείο με νερό για να κάνει μπάνιο και να μη πέφτει ήλιος πάνω του.

----------


## vikitaspaw

ευχαριστω παιδια!! κ κατι αλλο...εχω ακουσει για επισκεψεις απο κουκουβαγιες κ δεκαοχτουρες τη νυχτα (δεν ξερω αν καταλαβατε ποια πουλια λεω, ετσι τα λενε εδω, μοιαζουν με περιστερια). Μπορουν να του κανουν κακο??

----------


## vagelis76

Κουκουβάγες,γεράκια είναι αυτά που κάνουν επιθέσεις σε κλουβιά.Οι δεκοχτούρες δεν είναι σαρκοβόρα πτηνά οπότε δε κινδυνεύεις από αυτές.Το μόνο κακό που πιστεύω πως μπορούν να κάνουν...είναι να μεταδόσουν κάποια ασθένεια ,αν έρχονται και κάθονται πάνω στο κλουβί του μικρού σου.
Αν τελικά αποφασίσεις να το αφήσεις έξω μέσα στα μέτρα που θα πρέπει να λάβεις είναι και αυτό της προστασίας από αρπακτικά.Θα πρέπει να καλύψεις το κλουβί με λεπτή σήτα για να μη χωράει πόδι και ράμφος αρπακτικού....

----------

